# Questions about Google TV for my 722k



## chaz (Feb 21, 2010)

I am a Dish Network customer and love my 722k. I am thinking about getting a LogicTech Revue so I can use Google TV. I have some questions to ask you.

1) I am a hearing impaired and I require to watch shows with either closed captioned or English subtitles. Will I be able to watch the shows with CC or subtitles in Google TV?

2) Google TV is free for Dish Network customers, right?

3) What about Netflix in Google TV? Still free to watch? or do I still have to pay $8/month for it?

4) Will I be able to watch Dish Network channels on Google TV?

My 722k is connected to the TV in the family room (TV1) and another TV in the bedroom (TV2). My wife would like to watch the shows on Dish Network/Google TV in the execrise room (she wants to watch it while using the treadmill). Will that work with "third" television?

Thank you in advance for answering my questions. -cjr


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

The Google TV device is a platform to allow you to surf the web on your TV and launch various apps (like Netflix). It does not change your Dish Network subscription, or provide Dish channels to a TV that doesn't have them. Basically it connects between your receiver and TV1 and can overlay it's output onto the screen when you want to use it.

You do have to pay for the device, but there is no monthly fee associated with it. If you want to stream Netflix or some other service, you need to pay for the subscription to that service. Google TV is just a device, not a subscription/package of any kind of service.

The Google TV device that Dish provides is the Logitech Revue. Check it out here.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Not exactly. You can use it in the manner described for free. But to fully integrate it, there is a fee (per THIS page):


> $4/mo DVR integration fee will apply. DVR Integration fee enables Google TV features exclusive to DISH Network - search your DVR and Video On Demand, schedule recordings and purchase On Demand movies right from the search bar, and set-up easily with no IR blaster needed.


If you don't need any of that, then it's free.

1. I'm not certain, but in some cases no. Netflix for example, only has subtitle capability on the new Roku, Panasonic blu-ray players and PS3.

2. See above

3. You still have to pay your Netflix subscription, no matter what device you use to watch it.

4. I don't think it works like that. It's just an add-on to your main 722k and does not add a new output in any way. It sounds like you may be thinking of the Sling adapter. But even that is the wrong way to do what you describe. I would just split the TV2 output going to the bedroom and run it to your 3rd room. Otherwise wait for the Hopper/Joey system and add rooms that way. You'll also need another UHF remote for your 3rd TV or carry the bedroom remote into the other room.

I personally see no use for Google TV if you already have some other way to stream (blu-ray player, HTPC, Roku, game system, etc.). Logitech has actually discontinued the Revue due to huge losses. It is a cool device, and many people like it. But I don't see it adding much value for most people.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

mdavej said:


> I personally see no use for Google TV if you already have some other way to stream (blu-ray player, HTPC, Roku, game system, etc.). Logitech has actually discontinued the Revue due to huge losses. It is a cool device, and many people like it. But I don't see it adding much value for most people.


I agree. I have both a Revue and a Roku, and the Roku is simpler and easier to use. If Netflix is your main goal (which is the case for me), then the Roku will be just fine.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't get the Revue. I have two of them and they have never worked as advertised. It's been a frustrating experience.

-- Roger


----------



## chaz (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for your replies and opinons. I think Hopper & Joeys are the best solution for me. I'll wait for the Dish to release them, hopefully the cost will be reasonable & affordable.


----------

